# Microphones



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Need some clarification/help.
Am reworking a 60w office PA with 6 channels into a mixer for miking accoustics, drums.Have done 1 channel so far. Works OK for vocals.
I have a few "el-cheapo" mikes that are low impedence, and I plan to run a single large old cab that has a 12" bass, a 12" bass set for mid and a large tweeter.(100 w 8ohm)( sterio speaker internals for hookup)
In my reading it was suggested to run the bass drum mike into the bass amp.
Do I need a high ampedence mike for the bass drum?. Shure suggests SM 58's for vocals and SM57's for instruments but haven't checked that out yet to know the difference. Most info received from this site so far has been put in simple terms and easier to understand than the usual techno babble.
any help appreciated
(I do have a seperate 4 channel 150w mixer and matching speakers for vocals-equip setups are for garage band, small outdoors parties)
cheers
Riff


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Need some clarification/help.
> Am reworking a 60w office PA with 6 channels into a mixer for miking accoustics, drums.Have done 1 channel so far. Works OK for vocals.
> I have a few "el-cheapo" mikes that are low impedence, and I plan to run a single large old cab that has a 12" bass, a 12" bass set for mid and a large tweeter.(100 w 8ohm)( sterio speaker internals for hookup)
> In my reading it was suggested to run the bass drum mike into the bass amp.
> ...


It's all about frequency response. 57s and 58s are near identical except the 58 will accept some slightly higher frequencies.

When doing a bass drum or a bass you want a mic that focuses on the lower frequencies and ignores the higher frequencies. If you don't you might not be getting all the frequency produced and/or picking up other instruments as well.

I'm no expert, but that would be the jist of it. Others might be able to get more specific on which frequencies you are targeting.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The impedence of a microphone is relivant to matching it to the input of the mixer that you are attaching it to. I guess you could draw some conclusions on their application by impedence (professional live sound mics are usually beween 100 and 600 ohms), but there is no real corellation to their application as far as what instuments you can mic with them.

The biggest issue that I can see is that you are attempting to amplify a kick drum with a 60 watt amp. This might work in a closet, but it will serve no purpose in amplifying the kick drum in a live situation. The kick drum itself may actually be louder than what you are going to get out of the amp - drums require large amounts of peak power to amplify them cleanly.

With a small PA, you are better off using less mics. Every open mic lowers your volume before feedback by 3dB, so having unecessary open mics is not a good habit to get into.

From what I gather, you have a 150 watt power amp with an integrated mixer. I would suggest that you use it for your vocals and accoustic guitars and leave it at that. Drums and amps will work just fine off the stage in relation to the power that you have. If you want to use the 60 watt PA, make it an accoustic guitar amp and just have your vocals coming out of the 150.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. i will try the 60w for just accoustic.

regarding miking the bass drum into a bass guitar amp: is that in itself worthwile , and if so should the mike be high impedence.

cheers
Riff


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Bass guitar amp would have a high impedence input. Just about any mic with a ¼" jack should work.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks.

by the way, was just going to visit your site for a look see.
cheers

Riff


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

If you are thinking of SM57 or 58 beware of EBAY. There are near idential copies floating around at great prices. It's nearly impossible to tell which are real or not just by looking. You are better off paying a little more but getting them from a reputable dealer that is an official Shure reseller.


----------

